# Krate reproduction



## Stanley (Mar 12, 2022)

Can I put a 2 speed kickback hub in this rim?


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Mar 12, 2022)

Yes any S-2 tire fits. Get a Duro 20x2.125 Slick so it still has the Krate feel.
Rob


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Mar 12, 2022)

The front wheel is also standard size I believe. Should be 16x1.75 tire.
Rob


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 13, 2022)

Use a Red Band or Yellow Band. They both have “low” first gear. The Blue Band is an “over drive” hub, only used with the small front sprocket


----------



## bloo (Mar 13, 2022)

I think I'd rather have the overdrive, but you might have to take what you can get. Count the spokes. If you want to go slower, then you don't want the blue band. Finding something drilled right is going to be the problem.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 13, 2022)

Yes, I forgot, most hubs were made for 36 spokes. I think your rim and  other 20”ers have 24.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 13, 2022)

Stanley said:


> Can I put a 2 speed kickback hub in this rim?
> 
> View attachment 1587366



Yes needs to be a 28 hole 2 speed mostly find them in Blue but yellow pops up once in awhile not sure I have seen red in 28 hole but I'm sure they exist. Bloo and PC correct your front sprocket would work best with a yellow but the Blue overdrive with a 36 sprocket is the way to go for a Stingray IMO. I even have a manual 28 hole but it is intended for a 24 inch bike so geared like a Yellow or red. Good luck


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 13, 2022)

PCHiggin said:


> Yes, I forgot, most hubs were made for 36 spokes. I think your rim and  other 20”ers have 24.



Oops, Yes, 28 hole hub needed


----------



## Stanley (Mar 13, 2022)

Wow, thanks. I appreciate all the knowledge.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Mar 13, 2022)

I know I am not the most knowledgeable person to ask on the Two Speed Automatics, but I can tell you that if you find what you want in a hub that is 36 spoke you can buy a chrome 36 spoke rim and the spokes to lace them together. 

I have a Schwinn Spoke Calculator chart from 1975, it should cover a conversion like this. 

There is a guy on here who seems to come up with an inordinate number of 2 speeds. I will go back in my saves and find his name, it was on the tip of my tongue but I swallowed it with my sweet tea just now.
Rob


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Mar 13, 2022)

His name is Buck Hughes.

If this doesn't work out and you feel adventurous I may have a 28 spoke 3 Speed Coaster brake hub I could part with.
It is the Shimano 3CC. I believe, they were used on the Stingrays in the late 1970s.
They are great for the Late Krates that do not have provisions for a caliper brake because that is the type of frame they came on.
I believe I know where it is and you can spoke one on the rim you have. You would need a thumb shifter or a twist grip shifter. I may have one or the other, I can check that as well if you are interested.
Have fun with it!
Rob


----------



## Stanley (Mar 13, 2022)

Okay, that sounds interesting. 
If you can see what you got.
Thanks


----------

